# Lily Swallowed Plastic Eye From Toy Bear



## SOCA

It looks like my Lily pulled out and swallowed a plastic eye insert from a small bear toy that she plays with. The eye insert is about the same size as the plastic portion of one of those push pins ( tacks ) that you use on bulletin boards. i heard a crunch noise ( which is what got my attention ) so I'm guessing that she broke it before swallowing it. I found the other eye laying next to her. Anybody had a similar experience or can suggest what to do about this ? Thanks !


----------



## elaina

never had it happen. if it were me i would call my veteranarian to see what she said. 
this will happen with alot of stuffed toys that are not made for dogs


----------



## Jerry'sMom

it will probably pass through. but, you should watch her stools for it. Evie ate the little
pull tab from a water bottle cap recently. I didn't even know it, until I saw it in her stool.
Tabitha ate the plastic beads from a decorated bookmark. No harm that time either.
Unless Lily shows signs of illness (vomiting, dry heaves, loose stools, abdominal tenderness,
lethargy) I wouldn't worry over it.


----------



## Brodysmom

I agree with Therese. When you pick up her stools, give it a smush (in the bag of course) and you should feel when the eye passes through. It will probably just pass with no problem at all. But if she doesn't pass it within 48 hours, I'd ring the vet just to make sure you don't need an x-ray, etc. 

Brody ate the corner off a sham-wow towel when he was little. Those super absorbent ones. I thought for sure he'd get a blockage but he didn't. He passed it and had no ill effects at all. I suspect the same for your pup.


----------



## jan896

Brodysmom said:


> give it a smush (in the bag of course)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA........EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW

:coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Brodysmom said:


> I agree with Therese. When you pick up her stools, give it a smush (in the bag of course) and you should feel when the eye passes through.





jan896 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA........EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> :coolwink:


well, you could put the stool in a wire strainer and run the hose over it to 
watch for the plastic pieces. (outside of course! )


----------

